# Smelt ?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I heard smelt enhances Red only because i only hear peple giving adivces to people who want a darker more rich red for their Red Bellies. My question is do smelt enhance any other color specifically the yellow on my Terns? I have begun to feed my left over smelt that i use to feed my RBs to my Terns and i just wanted to know if they enhance yellow or not.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Not that I ever noticed.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

might sound stupid, but what is smelt?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Smelt is a kind of fish. It silvery and it usually comes frozen. You can easily find then in asian markets. They are very cheap. In fact i may say they are better than beefheart when it comes to the amount you pay for. i got 2 lb for $1.50. It enhances red color. Im trying to see if it has the same effect for Terns. See if they inprove the yellow.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Smelt is a type of fish. I have never really heard of any color enhancement due to feeding smelt. The only foods that I have heard associated with color enhancement are:

Krill, Srimp, Prawns, Pellets/flake

Other foods may contribute in indirect ways, but these are the only 4 that I know of that are suggested as direct color enhancing foods.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well, accordint to some respectable fish stores around my place, he said he feeders their sw fish smelt to enhance color and as a fellow P owner he feeds them smelt too for better coloration. I dont knwo but i do know its cheap! =)


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn that is cheap, imma have to look for some. Thanks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Color enhancement or not, im sure it makes a great meal.









~Dj


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

do you guys feed the entire smelt or chop it up?

chris


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> might sound stupid, but what is smelt?


 they are small fish you want to get them live because when they can them for human food then I think there would be additives in order to keep them preserved in the can.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I drop down 5 or 6 full smelts and my red's eat all of them. I have noticed my Red's having better coloring when feeding smelt.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Feeding it whole ot chopped up all depends on the size of your fish.


----------

